# How to cool Wheat bran to stop the devil Flour Mite ?



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi i was breeding mealworms about a month ago and it was going great then the evil Flour mite attacked and i lost the whole lot had to steam the carpet etc and bleach and wash 2 plastic draws full of college random stuff so this time i wish not to have them back :devil:

how can i go about "cooking" the wheat bran to kill any eggs etc just to be safe ??

will the mealworms etc still eat it even if its been cooked ?

i have a Mircowave and a cooker i can use 

any tips ?


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

Could you not put it in a microwaveable dish, cover it, and microwave it for 4-5 minutes, then cover it and let it cool?


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

would it burn ???


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

I can't imagine so. Try a small amount and test.


----------



## blatta (May 21, 2008)

Just keep the mealworms in condtions which do not suit the mites- keep them dry. Mites need a high humidity, and mealworms do not. If you have a tub of damp bran, sooner or later a mite will find its way in.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Why not freeze it instead?


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

I hate flour mites. I get them all the ****ing time in my flour. I once made a batter for my toad-in-the-hole, then noticed there were loads of dark flying/larve in it, and tiny looking mealworms and beetles.... I propper freaked.


----------

